# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Produženo dojenje i učestalo buđenje

## MamBa04

Nova sam na ovom forumu iako vas vec dvije godine redovno citam ali se nikad nisam ukljucila pa ne zamjerite na eventualnim pogreskama.
Javljam se jer sam pomalo ocajna pa mi treba znanje iz prve ruke obzirom da u svojoj blizoj okolini nemam ni jednu mamu dugodojilicu.  :Smile: 
Imam curicu koja je upravo napunila dvije godine. I jos ju dojim  :Smile: 
Kad sam ostala trudna nisam mogla niti zamisliti da cu je dojiti nakon godinu dana, a sad mi je to najnormalnija stvar na svijetu. Medjutim u zadnje vrijeme se jako tesko nosim s ucestalim budjenjem. Prosli smo svakakve faze: Od toga da se budila cijelu noc svakih sat vremena i tako od svog 4 mjeseca do godine, pa da mi negdje od svog 15. mj. do 17. mj. nije uopce dala niti da joj izvadim siku iz usta. Pa do toga da smo jedno dva mjeseca imali mir sa svega 2-3 nocna budjenja. Pa onda opet od 21-23mj ucestala budjenja i dojenja.  Tijekom 24. mjeseca se stvar opet stabilizirala medjutim sad zadnjih 10 dana je sve opet otislo u smokve. 
A ja se osjecam kao da vise ne mogu. Hodam po danu kao zombi. I sizim jer nema te knjige koju nisam procitala o spavanju i nema tog sto nisam pokusala (osim plakanja). I nista nije upalilo. Znam da ce to sve proci i znam da je ipak na neki nacin povezano s dojenjem pa me zanima DO KADA!!! Do kada ce me tako puno buditi ako ju i dalje nastavim dojiti (a to mi je zelja). Kad dijete koje je dojeno se prestane buditi nocu i traziti siku? KADA!!!

----------

